# Nitrous Kit!!



## GA8Ri3Ls2 GTO (Apr 6, 2009)

im installing a nitrous kit in my 05 goat, and i hid 1 of the solenoids under the gto engine cover and the pruge solenoid in the front bumper so i can purge out the front vents, but the problem im having is i cant figure out how to get the lines through the firewall and i dont wanna drill a hole does anybody know where i can run the line and also in trying 2 hid the line inside the car in kinda hard cuz i dont know what 2 pull off can some1 help me i want the bottle behind my seat...thanks...


----------

